# Coders Liability Insurance



## jaaroncpc@gmail.com (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Fellow Coders,

For those of you working as Independent Contractor or Independently, what insurance companies offer the best coverage for coders?

Also, what are the premiums?

Thank You,

John A.
CPC, Illinois


----------



## cordelia (Jun 19, 2011)

I know both AAPC and AHIMA recommend Marsh for professional liability insurance

http://aapcperfect.s3.amazonaws.com/ppdf/PLP-AAPC1.pdf

http://aapcperfect.s3.amazonaws.com/ppdf/PLSE-AAPC1.pdf

looks like the annual premiums are around $370 and $320, depending on how much coverage you get.

I also sent you a private message


----------

